# DAW Software



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Let's talk DAW software.

I started out using n-Track just because it was cheap but soon found out it just isn't stable enough to record more than 2 tracks at a time.

Switched over the Cubase SL, and have been recording 16 tracks of 24/96 smoothly ever since.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Let's talk DAW software.
> 
> I started out using n-Track just because it was cheap but soon found out it just isn't stable enough to record more than 2 tracks at a time.
> 
> Switched over the Cubase SL, and have been recording 16 tracks of 24/96 smoothly ever since.


Hey Jeff, would you mind explaining briefly what you mean by 16 tracks of 24/96?

Martin


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Daw*

I'm running Digital Performer 4.6 on Dual Processor Mac G5 with a gig of ram. It's good up to about 100 tracks, though I've rarely done any projects that used more than 24 tracks.

I also use GarageBand for light weight projects.

I have Cubase VXT and some others on my Windows based PC, but I abandoned them because I found them very cumbersome to use. On the PC, the one program that I was able to use reliably was Cakewalk.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Deux d' Pic said:


> Hey Jeff, would you mind explaining briefly what you mean by 16 tracks of 24/96?
> 
> Martin


24 bit / 96khz sampling rate.

Basically 24 bit represents the amount of data that can be stored. ie) 24 bit can hold more information than 16 bit or 8 bit.

96khz sampling rate just means how frequently a sample is taken from your input. The higher the number the more samples.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I've just made the switch from ProTrack (Sonar Light) to Sonar 5 PE.
This is a great piece of software that I highly recommend for PC users.
Very easy to use and loaded with features.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm a cubase user myself...
started out several years ago using Cuabse VST, Now using SL/SX
Cubase for sequencing, Sound Forge for wave editing. I've tried many others back always go back to these 2... 

currently, i'm trying ot figure out Reason -- lots of potential, but a pain in the ass to learn


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Started out on a hardware digitatl recorder (tascam 788), played around some with cubase, and just purchased samplitude ver. 8 professional.
Really like the look and feel of Samplitude, but I've got allot to learn.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

erikm5150 said:


> ...Cubase for sequencing, Sound Forge for wave editing...


I've read about Acid Studio and Sound Forge, both currently Sony products, but I quite haven't got the difference between them.

P.S Sorry to slightly hijack this thread


----------

